# Canon XTi Shutter Count



## plentygood (Oct 4, 2008)

I've seen people list their rebels for sale before and they named the number of accuations and now that I'm thinking of selling my XTi, I'm trying to find the number of shots I've taken and I can't figure it out.  I tried Opanda, but it didn't list it anywhere.  Is it even possible to find it with an XTi?


----------



## Drake (Oct 5, 2008)

What about file naming? You should be able to read your shutter count from the file names. Unless you've not been using continous naming. Other than that, I've seen some stores saying they can check that for you, and even give you a certificate saying how many photos your canon has taken. Sounds like a good idea when you're thinking of selling your camera.


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep - unless you have been using continuous numbering for your photos and not reset the counter its a case of either counting all your photos (that is if you have not deleted them) or a store
From memory Canon rigged several of their camera lines so that they would not display their total shutter count to anyone but a canon person (with software to read the count)


----------

